# Burlingame, CA



## Uthanar (Sep 13, 2010)

We have a long term gaming group that has played a lot of  D&D/Pathfinder in the past but we like playing many other game systems  as well.  We play just about every genre, the last two non  D&D/Pathfinder campaigns we've done have been Legend of the Five Rings  and Shadowrun.  We like D&D (1st through 3rd), D20 (and all it's sub  worlds/genres), L5R, White Wolf (no experience with new WOD, but old  WOD, Exalted, have Changeling books but never gotten to play, etc), Hero  System, Shadowrun, Mutants and Masterminds,  On the occasional Saturday  that our campaign isn't being played, we still get together and play  board (such as Puerto Rico, Settlers of Catan, Carcassone, Twilight  Imperium, Smallworld, and many more on my shelves) and card games (such  as Magic the Gathering, Dominion, etc). 
Our gaming group meets every Saturday from 10 am to midnight.  Four of  our group have known each other for 10+ years.  As of late real life has  thinned our group a bit so we are looking to fill some seats.  Our  optimal # is 6 as we like to have 5 players and 1 GM giving plenty of  roleplaying opportunities when the GM is occupied with other players.   We have 1 female member, and the rest are male. 

We are looking for a gamer who can first of all deal with a health  situation presented by one of our members.  This person has severe  allergies and asthma that causes the person to take some precautions in  day to day life and rarely leaves home.  The person has spent many trips  on life support in the ICU of hospitals since the age of 20 and is now  29.  Most people who have visited have found the precautions to be of  minimal impact on their lives however, and details on what it entails  can be covered later on. 

Going along with the health issues are food concerns, due to the severe  allergies of the given member we are somewhat restricted on what food  can be at the table.  (The person has been sent to the hospital simply  from being in the same room as a pizza before.)  Because of this we  primarily cook food here and simply ask for a monetary donation to help  with supplies.  We do steaks with sides ranging from peas cooked with  bacon, to potatoes, to roasted vegetables.  We do many chinese dishes,  some on the rather traditional side (nothing too strange, we use beef  tendon in the beef stew to help flavor it up, we use soy products beyond  just the white tofu many are familiar with etc).  Three of our current  members love eating extremely spicy food while the remainder can handle  a fair amount of spice so sometimes we cook spicy dishes up (but can  certainly tone that down or up for individual taste with a little chili  pepper or hot sauce on the side rather than in the dish). 

Second, we hope to find someone that is a somewhat vocal roleplayer.  We  primarily have players who roleplay in character rather than by  direction.  More interaction means more stuff going on, hopefully.  (We  generally like to play on "good" aligned side of things.  We like to be  heroes and the epic characters of novels etc.  Not bad guys.) 

Third, like I mentioned earlier we like to play lots of games from lots  of genres as a group so we hope to find someone willing to change things  up from time to time. 

And lastly we are strongly hoping to find someone who would ultimately  make a good long term friend for members of the group.  We try to make  sure we're not just a group with a "campaigns over, time to walk away"  group. 

Well, if I haven't scared you off from this very straight forward  introduction you might be just the person we're looking for.  Please  contact me!


----------

